# Zombie caught me!



## Lhallow (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, the myspace comment worked!! Its good to see so many names that I am already familiar with! I look forward to posting here................when I find a few spare minutes that is! The new company I work for is pretty strict with there internet policies which is why I haven't been posting much anywhere But I am glad to be here with fellow Haunt Freaks!!!:jol:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Welcome ​*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey, girl...welcome to Zombie's place!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good to see you here, Lhallow!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hehehe... I just put the lure out there... now I set the hook! lol

Welcome aboard LHallow.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Nice to have you here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome to the forum
you landed in a wonderful dogpile of good folks.
now...please get your foot off my head, I think you stepped in something..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wyatt Furr said:


> welcome to the forum
> you landed in a wonderful dogpile of good folks.
> now...please get your foot off my head, I think you stepped in something..


LOL! I've never been in a dogpile before!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Lh.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum... its a haunting good time!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, crap.. I thought it was my PM that got you here. Oh well, what ever way you made it here, I am glade to see you. Welcome to the forum Lhallow.


----------



## Lhallow (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes!! 
Death-just got your pm this morning, thanks for thinking of me!

Argh, I'm used to stepping in dog piles now......well, that and hairballs from the cats every so often too. Yum


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

uggggggghhhhhhhh how i can sooooooooo relate - hairballs at 5:30 am is NOT my favorite

welcome to the 'hood btw


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Hey LHallow.....ready for the body paint yet???


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Lhallow.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Lhallow - pull up a tomb and start posting.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome LHallow! Hmmmm they had to bait you to get you here.... LOL!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the insanity Lhallow, I am sure you will find yourself surrounded with like minded Halloween and Horror freaks here. myself included...lol:devil:


----------



## Lhallow (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I'm ready for the body painting Jack.......still want to do that as a gift for the hubby!!

5:30 am hairballs are the worst because there is no light on yet and you feel that familiar cold wet blob smoosh between your toes. I usually wait until they harden before I clean them up 

Bait? You mean they didn't offer you free toys to join? heheheh I wish!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

You want free toys?
I have some....you just gotta come to Denver to get them...hehehehe


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't believe I have said hello yet, so welcome to the street!


----------

